# Questions to ask or tips for apprentice



## Smb.1594 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello everyone! I just began my apprenticeship on Monday of this week and feel like a deer in head lights half the time. I understand that I'm new and it's typical but I was wondering if there are any good online sources or even books or any good questions that I could get necessary information to help aid me in being a better apprentice? Thank you!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk. 
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/announcements/


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Don't sweat the little things.
Show up on time and do what's asked of you. You will learn and start asking questions soon enough. Talk to the guys at coffee and lunch. Don't be afraid to ask during work, just don't expect someone to stop what they are doing to explain it to you.


Good luck.


Tim.


----------



## LI_Mike (Jul 12, 2018)

Your books will come from school, your tips will come from your foremen/jman/more experienced apprentices. You're a first year, you're not expected to know ****. Absorb everything. Watch, learn, stay busy. A broom is your best friend! Work hard and your superiors will respect you. Keep your head down, listen, smile, and bust your ass. 

And have fun, dont take everything to heart. You made it to being an apprentice, thats more than most. My local only took 15 first years out of 3,000. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

